# Intel Wireless-N 2200@Driver



## hiv_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello, 

I've some issues to set up Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2200 card with FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE (amd64). I've checked in the hardware compatibility for this release and the iwi, iwn driver does not support this WiFi card. 

Has someone fixed it? Is the Windows NDIS driver the only option I have?

Thanks,


----------



## FreiFuchs (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the same card on my laptop, running FreeBSD 10.3. It seems that iwn2000fw is missing on my system.


----------



## orphansec (Jul 10, 2016)

i dont want to misinform you, but you may beable to download the linux driver from intel and install it on FreeBSD. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/35467/   try following that conversation and see if it fixes your problem.


----------



## FreiFuchs (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks orphansec. I followed the thread you mentioned but did not work out. I managed to get the card working by updating to 11.0-current.


----------



## kpa (Jul 10, 2016)

Linux drivers are of no use on FreeBSD, the kernels are completely different internally and the so called KPI/KBI (kernel programming/binary interface) in FreeBSD has nothing in common with Linux.


----------

